# رسالة الي المهندس احمد سلامة عفيفي



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (10 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا ؟؟
ليش الموقع ما بحمل الpower point عندي شرح عن الsensor بجد مفيد جدااااااااا

وكيفية عمل ال sensor بشرح بالرسم وبعض التطبيقات مفيد جداااا

وبصراحة مش قادر احول الملف لورد 
حاولت اضغطه برضه مرديش يحمله 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت اتحل المشكلة 
كمان شى ياريت اتوضحلنا انا وثائر عن الدائرة اللى طالبين شرحها ممكن تستفسر عنها فى الاتصالات

شكرااااااااا اكتير الك 
:80: :81:


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (10 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أسف جداااااا على كتابة اسمك غلط .........
اسف جدااااا يا بش مهندس احمد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم ولا يهمك بخصوص إسمي
الموقع لا يقوم برفع الملفات على صيغة ppt أو الملفات الخاصة ببرنامج power point
ولكن يمكنك ضغطها في صيغة zip وليس في صيغة rar المشهورة
وإذا كانت المشكلة لا تزال موجودة, فسوف أنسق معك بحيث ترسلها لي على بريدي الإلكتروني وأقوم بوضعها بإذن الله
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (11 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكووووووووور اخى احمد
انشالله وانا بدى اكتبلك *****ى
mechatronics_eng2007*************
ok
وانا بحاول اظغطه تانى وارفعه وانشالله يظبط


----------

